# Further delays in the ICD-10 implementation



## semaxwell1 (May 14, 2012)

Now it may possibly be in 2015 when ICD-10 will be implemented.

AMA Calls for Further Delay to ICD-10 Compliance Deadline
http://www.ihealthbeat.org/articles...rther-delay-to-icd10-compliance-deadline.aspx

AHIMA repeats opposition to ICD-10 delay
http://www.healthcareitnews.com/news/ahima-repeats-opposition-icd-10-delay

And I was planning on taking the ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment the end of 2013.
I guess that's another thing I will hold off on taking until all this gets situated and finalized.


----------



## mitchellde (May 14, 2012)

First there is no delay as of yet.  It is a PROPOSED delay from Oct 1 2013.  We are currently intot he 30 day response time for this.  
I find it hard to believe this has any merit at all, since the HIPAA amendment was already written for ICD 10 CM to be effective Oct 1 2013.
The AMA is going to continue to write these objections, they have been writing them every year since ICD-10 CM was proposed.  At some point it will push through, and why not 2013?
ICD-10 is easier and better, it will allow for a faster processing of the claims and less requests for medical records.  I wish everyone would see this.


----------

